# IELTS General Test



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Has anyone taken this test? Husband is taking it this weekend. We were born and bred in England, so should we be ok? Bit worried about it really. Husband is a joiner and is a little pessimistic about it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Did he use the free online tests, to get an idea about the format of the test? Because you can loose precious time when you don't get right 
Does he know how to write an essay (Introduction paragraph - Supporting paragraph 1 + 2 - Conclusion paragraph)
For speaking: use structure in your answers! And talking about something for 3-4 minutes in a coherent way isn't always easy. ;-)
Listening: read all the questions before the test starts! At least you will have an idea about where to look for. And don't panick if you loose track.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Yes we have the practices off the Internet but was just wondering how people thought about the test and if people got the scores they needed.Thank you for your response x


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

My husband took the test, and he's not a native speaker (but was working for an American company in a global function). He got the points he needed.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Ooh thanks.Well my husband is a joiner and is great when doing practicals but anything written he always found hard at school.He's jus gonna go there,try his best and see what score he gets.We don't need a high score anyway so I'm hoping he'll gay what he needs


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Hope he succeeds. Good luck!
You already have a job offer lined up?


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks.No job offer yet.I get the feeling try r only interested nearer the end of a completed process and we've only just started x


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I took the test for Australian visa but it's the same test. I'm also a native English speaker and although the test itself is not difficult, it's down to preparation! If you know what to expect then you will be fine.

See my post here for more links and info. Most difficult part I found was structuring your answer and writing enough in in the time given for the written part of the test, but I managed to get an 8.5 overall with just a few days revision.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...hould-i-concerned-about-ielts.html#post818833

Good luck.


----------

